
IPod's Next Killer App? Double Your Storage With ShrinkMyTunes - terpua
http://www.wired.com/software/softwarereviews/news/2007/09/shrinkmytunes
======
aston
You're saying these guys are taking compressed audio...and compressing it?
First off, impressive. Second, I'm sure there's zero loss in quality. Maybe
it'll even sound better afterwards!

------
pg
Or how about just keeping the music on a server like anywhere.fm instead of on
some client device?

~~~
nreece
But that would mean 24x7x365 Internet (WiFi?) access, besides the costs
imposed by the ISP for downstreams. Local storage, or maybe "clanned' style
data serving (i.e. group cell networks operating within a few miles) would be
better.

~~~
staunch
Total mobile wireless internet is here, every iPhone has it. Bandwidth usage
is a concern though. Some kind of hybrid caching/streaming might be effective.
Store every 2nd or 4th byte of your audio files and then stream the rest. That
might make it more feasible. /me resists urge to hack up a proof of concept.

~~~
nreece
>> Total mobile wireless internet is here, every iPhone has it.

Oh ok, so this is a US-only service we are talking about?

Which do you think is hypothetically feasible?

25% of the population with a WiFi device and only 50% of them consider using
this content delivery mode

-OR-

80% of the population with Internet access and only 50% of them consider using
this content delivery mode

